# Do you have myopia or other vision problmes



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

I am wondering how many people on this forum has any eyesight problems especially myopia. I have. Actually I used to have because now I am relearning to see , i.e. restoring my eyesight through the BATES METHOD. 
I am asking this because I suspect that Social Anxiety always involves chronic tension, namely mental tension and the latter, according to Bates and from my experience is the main cause of myopia and other vision problems. 
Of course not everyone that is nearsighted suffers from chronic social anxiety, because the nature and origins of mental tension are different,but I am very inclined to suspect that the vice versa might be true - namely that everyone or at least most of the people that are inflicted with chronic social anxiety do have some form of myopia in a lesser or stronger degree, or astigmatism, or or other eye problem. 
Your thoughts, observations?

So, Let's make a myopia/eyesight problems statistic on this thread. 
Anyone who votes on this topic is invites as well if he wishes to tell more about his eyesight problems, what kind of vision problem : myopia , astigmatism, (or both) farsightedness etc. when did you notice that you have them etc.

Please vote only if you have any form of SA. If you don't have SA at all, please don't vote!

I reposted this thread due to some mistakes I made in poll options. Thank you for you understanding. Your imput is very appreciated.

Thank you for participating. Your imput is very appreciated.

P.S. THE BATES METHOD OF VISION IMPROVEMENT REALLY WORKS, IF YOU WANT TO IMPROVE YOUR VISION TRY IT AND DEMONSTRATE IT TO YOURSELF, IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME.

_'The object of all the methods used in the treatment of imperfect sight without glasses is to secure rest or relaxation, of the mind first and then of the eyes. Rest always improves the vision. Effort always lowers it Persons who wish to improve their vision should begin by demonstrating these facts.

Close the eyes and keep them closed for fifteen minutes. Think of nothing particular, or think of something pleasant. When the eyes are opened, it will usually be found that the vision has improved temporarily. If it has not, it will be because, while the eyes were closed, the mind was not at rest. ALL errors of refraction and many other eye troubles are cured by rest; but there are many ways of obtaining this rest, and all patients cannot do it in the same way.'_

W. H. Bates,


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Myopic in both eyes and have needed vision correction since age 11. -0.75 astigmatism in left eye, which isn't worth correcting with contacts (toric lens cost a lot more and are less comfortable).

My vision with both eyes is 20/20 (20/15 with right eye only).

Contact lenses are -4.25 & -3.75.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Myopia, and my prescription is approx. -7 in both eyes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

OK I had to search these just to make sure I was voting for the right one.

To simplify:
Myopia = nearsighted
Hyperopia = farsighted
Astigmatism = blurred vision

I saw an eye doctor last year and was told that I'm "mildly" nearsighted. He said my eyes are otherwise pretty good and the sight thing isn't progressive, so I didn't act on the prescription he gave me, and it expired. 

I'll go back at some point, get another prescription, and actually get glasses to go along with it.

What tipped me off: I started noticing blurriness when trying to read small print on the TV screen. Also, while in the car, distant road signs were being a bit of a problem. I first noticed it around 1 1/2 years to 2 years ago and saw an eye doctor last summer.


----------



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Myopic in both eyes and have needed vision correction since age 11. -0.75 astigmatism in left eye, which isn't worth correcting with contacts (toric lens cost a lot more and are less comfortable).
> 
> My vision with both eyes is 20/20 (20/15 with right eye only).
> 
> Contact lenses are -4.25 & -3.75.


Ultrashy, you are probably confused about how the measurement of the acuity of the eyes is represented because you cannot have 20/20 vision with both eyes (which is normal vision) and 20/15 with the right eye only (which is better than normal) and at the same time have contact lenses -4.25 & -3.75.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_acuity check it out.


----------



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

Just Lurking
I'll go back at some point said:


> it was because you were/are straining to see that your blur appears.
> I would advise you to try improve your vision naturally, with the Bates Method.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope my eyesight has always been good.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I need glasses. Myopia and astigmatism.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm nearsighted. Have needed contacts since I was 14.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Myopia and Astigmatism. I began noticing vision problems in junior high. I didn't need corrective eyewear all day until my sophomore year in highschool.

Another thought...how much do introverted activities like reading and computer contribute to eye sight problems?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Myopia with astigmatism in my left eye. -3.00 in my left, -4.25 in my right.


----------



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Myopia and Astigmatism. I began noticing vision problems in junior high. I didn't need corrective eyewear all day until my sophomore year in highschool .
> 
> Another thought...how much do introverted activities like reading and computer contribute to eye sight problems?


It depends.... Alone , reading and computer are not a major factor in causing eyesight problems. You have probably have observed that a lot of people which read and use computer very often, like office workers don not wear glasses. 
The central factor in all eyesight problems is strain, namely mental strain.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Myopic.. -5 & -5.5



Just Lurking said:


> OK I had to search these just to make sure I was voting for the right one.
> 
> To simplify:
> Myopia = nearsighted
> ...


Thank you, lol. I didn't see this first and had to google as well.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Myopia and astigmatism, have worn corrective lenses since I was two years old, wear contact lenses predominately as my glasses are enormous and embarrassing. 
-11.5 in my good eye and -13 in my other, w00t I win.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have myopia, I've been wearing glasses since grade 9


----------



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

topic on the subject 
http://www.iblindness.org/community/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=777

so, according to the poll , it seems that 78% of persons who have SA have eyesight problems.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm nearsighted. I've had glasses since I was six. I got them right before I started grade 1, but I was too scared to wear them until grade 4, by which time I actually needed to. I started wearing them all the time in grade 5. And I recently developed astigmatism.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Myopia and astigmatism. It began in the 3rd grade at the age of 7.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Myopia starting in elementary school, astigmatism, and I also have some eye floaters for several years that I've learned to ignore.. for the most part.

Contacts are currently -6.25 for each eye.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Myopia here. About -3.0 each eye


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Had Myopia sence I was like 5-6 and near sighted with astigmatism. Its around -6 and -7 because both eyes are different. Had to wear horrible glasses that were thick when I was smaller but I been wearing contacts 5-6 years now. Maybe in the future I will get lasik.


----------



## ApprovalAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Myopia in both eyes. -3.75 in the left and -3.50 in the right. Mostly wear contacts because I always manage to break my glasses. I have a slight astigmatism but it's nothing too serious. Had this since about 5th or 6th grade.

Looks like everyone's prescription isn't too bad. My ex had a -21.00 in both eyes. I was like "how do you become that blind?" He was actually born that way. Had to buy VERY expensive custom made contacts and had thick little glasses.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Myopia.

First noticed by my parents when I was 4 or 5 years old (it was 1 year before I started school, can't remember if I started when I was 5 or 6), but by then I was already watching TV at less than 1 meter and reading books with my head almost resting on them, so I have some suspicion that I was already born with it, probably hereditary since my maternal grandmother was also heavily near-sighted. 
Then I became Mr. four eyes, with lenses that look like the bottom of a bottle and was constantly reminded of it by peers :blank; this marked the beginning of me becoming an introvert, or at least even more of an introvert, SA only came along in my teen years if someone is wondering.

As for numbers, no idea; all I know is that I need the glasses, so I couldn't care less about how bad each eye is. All I know is that they are both pretty bad.

A bit off-topic, one thing I never quite understood is how people are able to break their glasses, some don't even make physical exercise with them on because they "might break them". In ~20 years wearing glasses I never broke a pair of glasses, I'm always wearing them, only two exceptions: going into water (beach or pool) and sleeping. This included Physical Education in school, also in the first years of school I was constantly in fights and then on my teenage years my free time consisted of riding my bike on dirt roads and rocky slopes. Never even a ****ing scratch on my lenses.
Since I'm talking about my glasses, an interesting and uncalled for piece of information, if you ever meet me in person and want me to rip your guts out, try touching my glasses without asking first.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Myopia and astigmatism from the poll.
I've had glasses since I started school. I find it interesting that a lot of people here know exactly what their prescription is. I have absolutely no idea, but my glasses are fairly thick. I can't see more than 6 inches from my face without them. My eyes were getting worse and worse as I grew up, but my eye doctors have said it's slowing down a lot, so hopefully I won't be blind by 30. xD; I'm sure contacts would be pretty expensive (more expensive than glasses for sure) with my condition, and they also seem really weird and freaky (actually putting it ON your EYEBALL? ew! Then taking it off? :afr)

I also have a "lazy eye" sometimes. It's at its worst when I'm on the computer or looking at other screens. I can make it happen at will and change which eye is not focused. Fortunately, I rarely have issues when out with people.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Myopia, I used to have perfect vision until i finished high school.
Spent around 2 years in my room on the computer and ended up needing glasses, got my first prescription/glasses at 20.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

myopia: -4.75 in both eyes.

I've been wearing contacts since I was 12.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Myopia, left eye -7.75, right eye -8

Astigmatism, cylinder correction -1.75 in each eye


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

strabismus, amblyopia, and astigmatism in my right eye. i've had surgery to correct the strabismus.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

Myopia, left eye -1.75, right eye -2.00. I did not need classes until the third grade, but I was excited because I always wanted them, don't ask why. When I was around 13, my eye doctor told me my eyesight was basically rapidly decaying and I would be legally blind by the time I turned 20. But at 15 he told me my eyes were recovering, and now I am almost 20 and certainly not blind.

I've noticed stress does cause me eyestrain, to the point where I can't see things unless they are right in front of my face. I do not know if my myopia was caused by SA, but third grade was about the time I made my first friend and likely when I began to develop anxiety in social situations, so it's possible.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Myopia and Color Deficiency.


----------

